# نصف الرجال في اوروبا يشتركون في الحمض النووي مع توت عنخ امون



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

​*لندن (رويترز) - قال خبراء في مجال الجينات الوراثية في سويسرا ان 70 في المئة من الرجال البريطانيين ونصف الرجال في كل أنحاء أوروبا الغربية يمتون بصلة القرابة للفرعون المصري توت عنخ امون.

وأعاد علماء بمركز (ايجينيا) لعلم الانساب والمادة الوراثية في زوريخ تركيب نموذج الشفرة الوراثية للفرعون الصبي الذي تولى عرش مصر في سن التاسعة ووالده أخناتون وجده أمنحوتب الثالث استنادا الى فيلم صور لحساب قناة ديسكفري التلفزيونية.

وأظهرت النتائج أن الملك توت ينتمي الى مجموعة جينية تسمى (هابلوجروب أر 1 بي1 ايه2) ينتمي اليها ايضا 50 في المئة من الرجال في غرب أوروبا الامر الذي يشير الى أنهم ينحدرون من نفس الجد الاعلى.

وذكر مركز (ايجينيا) أن نسبة وجود هذه المجموعة الجينية بين المصريين المعاصرين تقل عن واحد في المئة.

وقال رومان شولتس مدير مركز (ايجينيا) "كان مثيرا للاهتمام الى حد بعيد اكتشاف أنه ينتمي الى مجموعة جينية في أوروبا.. كان هناك كثير من المجموعات في مصر يحتمل أن الحمض النووي كان ينتمي اليها."

وينتمي نحو 70 في المئة من الرجال الاسبان و60 في المئة من الرجال الفرنسيين أيضا الى نفس المجموعة الجينية للفرعون الذي حكم مصر قبل أكثر من ثلاثة الاف عام.

وقال شولتس لرويترز "نحن نعتقد أن الجد الاعلى المشترك عاش في القوقاز قبل نحو 9500 سنة."

ويقول مركز (ايجينيا) ان التقديرات تشير الى أن أوائل هجرات مجموعة (هابلوجروب أر1 بي1 ايه2) الجينية الى أوروبا بدأت مع انتشار الزراعة قبل الميلاد بسبعة الاف عام.

لكن علماء الوراثة ليسوا متأكدين من كيفية وصول أسلاف توت عنخ امون الى مصر من منطقتهم الاصلية.

ويجري المركز اختبارات للحمض النووي بحثا عن أقرب أقارب توت عنخ امون الموجودين على قيد الحياة.

وقال شولتس لرويترز "لم يعلن العرض الا قبل ثلاثة ايام ومع ذلك رأينا بالفعل اهتماما بالغا."


*


.


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> وذكر مركز (ايجينيا) أن نسبة وجود هذه المجموعة الجينية بين المصريين المعاصرين تقل عن واحد في المئة.



عشان لما نقول ان المصريين الحالين مش من اصل فرعونى

يبقوا يصدقوا  من شبه الجزيرة العربية

ايه الصورة اللى فى اول الموضوع دى اول ما نفتح هههههههههه


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عشان لما نقول ان المصريين الحالين مش من اصل فرعونى
> 
> يبقوا يصدقوا  من شبه الجزيرة العربية
> 
> ايه الصورة اللى فى اول الموضوع دى اول ما نفتح هههههههههه



*فعلاً...هذا ما لفت نظري في الدراسة مما يثبت ان معظم المصريين الحاليين طارئين على البلاد.

أمّا بالنسبة للصورة في بداية الموضوع فهي "لفتح النفس" ههههه

منّورة تاسوني.

*

.


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه هالموضوع مالي فيه هههههههههه
بس بحب أشارك ههههههههههه
موضوع حلوووووووو وجديد
ميرسي اليعازر 
مواضيعك حلوة ومميزة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عاطف ياهو (2 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل (((((( يكشف حقيقه المصريين الحاليين))))))


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> فعلاً...هذا ما لفت نظري في الدراسة مما يثبت ان معظم المصريين الحاليين طارئين على البلاد.
> 
> أمّا بالنسبة للصورة في بداية الموضوع فهي "لفتح النفس" ههههه
> 
> منّورة تاسوني.



الحمد لله نفسنا اتفتحت

بس اللهم ما انى صائم


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله نفسنا اتفتحت
> 
> بس اللهم ما انى صائم


 
الله يتقبل ياختي هههههههههههه


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

إي الصورة التحفه دي اول الموضوع هههه 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههه هالموضوع مالي فيه هههههههههه
> بس بحب أشارك ههههههههههه
> موضوع حلوووووووو وجديد
> ميرسي اليعازر
> ...



*مرورك هوي يلي مميز يا اني

شرّفتي وفضّلتي...مررررسي

*


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> إي الصورة التحفه دي اول الموضوع هههه
> 
> الرب يباركك​



*يا عمنا ما قولنا نفتح نفسكم عالصبح..هههههه

بعدين دوّرت على صورة للعم "توت" تكون شيك اكتر ما لقيت.

منور حبيبي:flowers:*


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> موضوع جميل (((((( يكشف حقيقه المصريين الحاليين))))))



*فعلا يا عاطف معاك حق..يبدو أن سلالة الفراعنة (بحسب الدراسة) لم يعد لها وجود تقريبا على ارض مصر .

شكرا لمرورك.*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

*غير إنه الموضوع حلو و تسلم إيديك أخي إليعازر 
بس ربنا يسامحك رعبتني من الصورة إللي في أول الموضوع ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> غير إنه الموضوع حلو و تسلم إيديك أخي إليعازر
> بس ربنا يسامحك رعبتني من الصورة إللي في أول الموضوع



انت بتسخرى من تراثنا ده زى القمر هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت بتسخرى من تراثنا ده زى القمر هههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه يا لهوي قمر إيه يا تاسوني 
دي الصورة مرعبة كده أول ما تدخلي الموضوع تطلع في وجهك :smil13:
بس الصراحة الحق يقال أنا من زمان عندي فضول للبحث و المعرفة عن الحضارة الفرعونية ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههه يا لهوي قمر إيه يا تاسوني
> دي الصورة مرعبة كده أول ما تدخلي الموضوع تطلع في وجهك
> بس الصراحة الحق يقال أنا من زمان عندي فضول للبحث و المعرفة عن الحضارة الفرعونية



الحمد لله انتى اترعبتى بس

انا اتصرعت هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله انتى اترعبتى بس
> 
> انا اتصرعت هههههههههههه



*ههههههه طيب تعيشي و تاكلي غيرها :smil15:​*


----------



## girgis2 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*طب والأقباط بينحدرو من أصل مين لو مش فراعنة
معلشي الكلام دا مشكوك فيه على فكرة
*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (2 أغسطس 2011)

اصلي يا توت عنخ امون
انت وصلت لاوربا يا حاج
دا انت طلعت من الفراعنة بجد


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *غير إنه الموضوع حلو و تسلم إيديك أخي إليعازر
> بس ربنا يسامحك رعبتني من الصورة إللي في أول الموضوع ​*



*هههههه..

يا عمي الموضوع عن توت عنخ أمون ...أشيل صورته وحط صورة هيفا وهبي عشان يعجب..هههه

شكرا لمرورك روزيتا :flowers:
*


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *طب والأقباط بينحدرو من أصل مين لو مش فراعنة
> معلشي الكلام دا مشكوك فيه على فكرة
> *​



*معاك حق،.. أنا مش حدافع عن الكلام الوارد في المقالة طبعاً.

بس هذا ما ورد على ذمة رويترز:dntknw:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

> طب والأقباط بينحدرو من أصل مين لو مش فراعنة
> معلشي الكلام دا مشكوك فيه على فكرة



التقرير بيقول 1% من المصريين الحالين من اصل فرعونى يبقوا كلهم مسيحين

وباقى المسيحين كانوا مسلمين ( من شبه الجزيرة ) وبقوا مسيحين 

ده استنتاجى يعنى


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> التقرير بيقول 1% من المصريين الحالين من اصل فرعونى يبقوا كلهم مسيحين
> 
> وباقى المسيحين كانوا مسلمين ( من شبه الجزيرة ) وبقوا مسيحين
> 
> ده استنتاجى يعنى



*احتمال قائم، ويبقى احتمال ايضاًان العيّنه المصريّه التي استند عليها البحث كانت طبعا عشوائيّة.وبالتّالي فنتيجة الواحد بالمئة غير دقيقة على الاطلاق .:flowers:

*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً للموضوع الجميل و المعلومات الجديدة أبي الغالي اليعازر
الرب يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *شكراً للموضوع الجميل و المعلومات الجديدة أبي الغالي اليعازر
> الرب يفرح قلبك
> *​



*مرورك أغلى يا شذا 

ربي يباركك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسي ع الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *فعلاً...هذا ما لفت نظري في الدراسة مما يثبت ان معظم المصريين الحاليين طارئين على البلاد.*
> 
> *أمّا بالنسبة للصورة في بداية الموضوع فهي "لفتح النفس" ههههه*
> 
> ...




هههههههه وليه ميكونش توت هو الى مش مصرى وجايلنا من اورويا اعتقد الحضارتين فى نفس الوقت يعنى جايز 
يعنى لو عملو دراسة على مومياوات كتير وطلعت مش زى المصريين الحاليين نبقى نقول كدة
طبعا كلامى عن المصريين الاصليين يعنى الاقباط سواء الى فضل مسيحى منهم او حول للاسلام ماليش دعوة بالعرب التانيين بس دى كمان هنعرفهم ازاى من بعض ههههههه
طيب ما يعملو الدراسة على المسيحيين بس الى من اصل مسيحى فى مصر ويشوفو مدى التشابه بينهم ويعملو الدراسة على اساس ان دول كلهم مصر لان الباقى معروف انه مش من اصل مصرى فالدراسة تتعمل على دول فقط و تتقارن مع التحليل الجينى لكذا موميا

الخبر مثير جدا وبالنسبة للصورة انا اخدت على المناظر دى وشفتا لايف هو وكام جئة تانية جمبها هههههههه قاعة المومياوات قى المتحف المصرى فظيعة كلها كدة


----------



## اليعازر (2 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ميرسي ع الموضوع الرائع*



*أنا سعيد جداً بمرورك ومشاركتك أنجيلا.

الرب يباركك​*


----------

